# Seiko 7A28-7040 Query



## RedUK (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi there,

I suppose you could call this watch #2 in my 'collection' of 2.



















The back states it as a "7A28-7040" and the serial number is 330102.

I'm interested to know anything at all about it. It's not been working for the last 12 years (the battery ran out us all and it got put in a drawer) but having started taking an interest in watches I'd like to get it back running - I still like the look.

I was given it in about 1994 I think by my brother and don't know anything about it.

Thanks in advance

Tim


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

http://ninanet.net/watches/others13/Mediums/mseiko7a28.html


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

You will need to take the back off to check the condition if the battery has been left in as they tend to leak and destroy the movement. I would also recommend a service (if the movement is still ok?) as the pushers may well stick as can the chrono hands after a long lay up. I have several 7A's in my collection and they are excellent watches, keeping time very accurately when running correctly.


----------



## RedUK (Feb 17, 2012)

DeeDubya said:


> http://ninanet.net/watches/others13/Mediums/mseiko7a28.html


Fantastic link - thank you


----------



## RedUK (Feb 17, 2012)

tixntox said:


> You will need to take the back off to check the condition if the battery has been left in as they tend to leak and destroy the movement. I would also recommend a service (if the movement is still ok?) as the pushers may well stick as can the chrono hands after a long lay up. I have several 7A's in my collection and they are excellent watches, keeping time very accurately when running correctly.


I did wonder about any possible effect of a long-neglected battery, but wasn't sure if I was reading too much in to childhood experiences with discarded torches 

I'll see about taking it in to town this week and see what 'the chap in the shop' thinks. Ta.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

RedUK said:


> DeeDubya said:
> 
> 
> > http://ninanet.net/watches/others13/Mediums/mseiko7a28.html
> ...


You may also find this useful:- http://www.tz-uk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=161753


----------



## RedUK (Feb 17, 2012)

DeeDubya said:


> RedUK said:
> 
> 
> > DeeDubya said:
> ...


also great - many thanks


----------



## RedUK (Feb 17, 2012)

I dropped it in to a local shop today - the repairer wasn't in but I should know in a couple of days what the story is...


----------



## new2the7A38 (Oct 6, 2010)

RedUK said:


> Hi there, I suppose you could call this watch #2 in my 'collection' of 2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brother to the 7A28-7039 like in my avatar (?)...guess that's what it's called


----------



## RedUK (Feb 17, 2012)

Just heard from the shop - apparently 14 years in a drawer with a duff battery in it has done it no harm 

Will try and pick it up after work.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

It may run, but without a proper clean and service, you will do more harm than good. The rubbers go to gunge and the lubricants dry up.

For the sake of a few Â£/$ you will end up with a collectable watch rather than a spares donor!

Mike


----------



## Jota (Jun 22, 2011)

That's one of my favorites among all 7As RedUK. I own one myself and certainly gets a lot of wrist-time. Unless major damage is there, you should be able to wear a superbly made and reliable timepiece. It seems to be in pretty good conditions, so unless battery caused some major issue, my guess is recoverable. Bezel and crystal looks good too. Crystal could be replaced if required. I hope you are able to enjoy it soon.


----------

